# Hello!!



## julietterrrr (Dec 2, 2021)

Hi guys, I'm a new member here! I'm needing some advice about outdoor cat behavior so I'll be posting about that pretty soon. For now I want to introduce y'all to my two cats.
The white one is Stella and she's 2 1/2 years. I got her from a foster home a few months ago because my other cat needed company, and she's a sweetheart.
The black one is Gil (short for Gilgamesh- yep that's his real name) and he's 4 years. I've had him since he was a month old. They took a little while to get used to each other since Gil can be territorial, but I was very careful about introducing them and now they get along now like best friends. When they cuddle they look like a yin and yang haha.
Looking forward to talking to you guys!


----------



## winnerguy (Sep 20, 2021)

Hi, Julietterrrr (and Stella and Gil!),

Welcome to the Cat Forum! If you ever need any assistance, please feel free to reach out to me! I am always here to lend a helping hand!

Happy posting!

Kind regards,

Will


----------



## Mosi (May 17, 2021)

hello there! What is your question about outdoor cats?


----------



## julietterrrr (Dec 2, 2021)

Mosi said:


> hello there! What is your question about outdoor cats?


Hey! Basically I'm concerned about Gil being an outdoor cat. Because of his personality, he would be happier as an outdoor cat, and he's been outside before but only when I or someone else is watching him. I'm worried for his safety. I just made a more in-depth post about it on Behavior- check it out if you can!


----------



## Mosi (May 17, 2021)

I always advocate for keeping a cat indoors. There are, as you have noted, too many dangers for cats outside.


----------



## MJ White (Nov 27, 2021)

Hi - I'm new here too! I've had cats my whole life and volunteered at a local cat shelter. I have one cat at the moment called Samosa (Sam) who is a gentle giant: 13lbs black and white male.


----------

